# we are emigrating to Portugal



## ricardo blue

Hi,
We are immigrating to Portugal and would like to ask you opinions on this???

In a straight fight between Bungle from Rainbow and Sylvester Stallone....
Who would win?

Sensible answers only please!!!


----------



## rowlandsbb

Why Portugal?
In Spain the weather is better and the wine!!
Best part of Spain is Almeria between Aguilas and Mojacar and you will find property much better value


----------



## atlast

Are you for real? Taking your wife's sister with you?


----------

